

I have two spare tickets to Launch Festival - vkhomutov

I have two spare tickets to Launch Festival in San Francisco, March 4-6 ($400 value) - do you want to go? Direct-message me on Twitter: @ReadCover if you want to go.
======
vkhomutov
Or just email me at vlad at readcover dot com. It would be unfortunate to get
these tickets go to waste as two of my team mates cannot make it - it is Demo
Pit access too.

Event details here: <http://festival.launch.co>

